# I'm finally going to do it!!!!!!!!!god



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

On christmas I'm finally going to tell the guy that i've liked for over a year how i feel about him. I'm so scared but it will make me feel better.....hopefully. 
If you don't believe me, heres the letter that I wrote, I'm more than likely going to change it like 873257589590932 more times till it'll be good enough: 

Dear Patrick, 
First off, Merry Christmas!( that was the easy part). I'm praying to God, that from reading this, you won't think of me any less than you already do.....is it possible for me to be more weird? I really hope that you'll still talk to me after this, but whatever. Okay here it comes, ever since last year, i have liked you, and ever since this year we started talking, I've begun to like you more. I'm not sure if i was too obvious or not obvious enough, but i thought that i finally had to tell you. You are an amazing person, and I am truly greatful for having the chance to know you. If nothing changes for the better, than please don't let it get any worse between us. Thank you for everything!

I'm so scared!!!
Please wish me luck or pray!
YAYFORCHRISTMASCOLORS!!!!!


----------



## blinky000 (Oct 13, 2005)

i told the guy i like how i felt about him on monday. it is well worth it in my opinion to just make yourself feel more relieved and get your feelings out in the open. if only i had worded it they way you did! i was bladdered when i sent him a text telling him. lets just say it wasnt the prettiest way to put it...
good luck and go for it girl!! hugs and kisses x


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's so sweet! And it's a good note. Good luck.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

wow i admire your courage. I hope things turn out the way u want. Good Luck! opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Channy,

Good luck!

Keep us posted, too, eh? ,


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I wish you luck!!!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow good luck. I'm sure things will turn out ok. Most people would love to get a note like that


----------



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

so my mom found out about the letter, and get this, she actually sat down, read it, and helped me fix it up some........she's never done that before, so now the letter is a bit different not too much, but i guess its better, im more scared than ever now, hopefully i wont chicken out.......... :hide :banana ( not sure what the banana has to do with this but o well, it reminds me of one of my friends,haha)


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

hi


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, good luck, cause you may need it.


----------



## RenaissanceMan (Dec 8, 2005)

ShyLight said:


> wow i admire your courage. I hope things turn out the way u want. Good Luck! opcorn


You're not too bad lookin ya know


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Good luck!!  I can't imagine doing something like that. Be brave!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

hellonlegs said:


> Why are you putting yourself down in the beginning of the letter?
> Theres no need for that!!! :hug


I agree... just keep it light.
That said I think it's a sweet letter.. As a guy I'd love to get something like that, and wouldn't think less of you either way. Good luck!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, I didn't catch that!

Channy - are you trying to read his mind, or worse, make his mind up for him with that first sentence. You don't know how he thinks of you. If he continues to give any positive attention, that is usually a good sign. You might want to review that opening.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Also, from a strictly grammatical point of view, that "than" should be a "then" at the end.


----------



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks for the grammar update m56, and millenniumman75, i do know what he thinks of me, in his cell phone he put me down as "weird kid" so im obviously weird


----------



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

WOAH, hold the phone...... now my mom doesnt want em to tell him, and "let him come to me" so since he might not even be at church tomorrow, im just gonna give him his present on monday when i see him at the show(he's the drummer for a band,and im traveling almost 2 hrs to see them perform,along with a few other people from church and school).
but thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

well you guys wanted me to keep you updated, here it is, i found out from one of his friends that he has a girlfriend.......im not sure how long, but its been a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear that channy. . . I know what it's like when someone you like is "taken." :hug


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Mmm.. bummer :|


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

channy said:


> well you guys wanted me to keep you updated, here it is, i found out from one of his friends that he has a girlfriend.......im not sure how long, but its been a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I definitely know that feeling, and it really sucks. How are you handling it? Not sure if this helps any but a year ago this month I met this guy and we got along really well right away and at some point he'd mentioned having a girlfriend, I remember thinking too bad he has a girlfriend.

The worst part is that even though I knew he had a girlfriend, once we got to be really good friends after we met, I still started having feelings for him and somehow he managed to figure it out even though I hadn't come out and told him. I was so not going to tell him for obvious reasons and when he questioned me about it, I just couldn't lie about it. I was so embarrassed with him asking me if his suspicions of me having feelings for him were right that it would've been obvious I was lying ... besides the fact that I didn't even see it coming so I didn't have a set lie in place for if he asked. Plus, I knew he'd be upset that I was lying to him ... I figured if he's smart enough to suspect my feelings, he's smart enough to know if I'm telling the truth. It's strange though because his girlfriend was more upset by it than he was. Not only was she really mad and asking him for awhile afterwards if there was anything going on with him and me, 6 months later when I just said hello to her and was trying to be friendly, she went off on me and told me never to speak to her again because I'd been disrespectful of her. I could understand that reaction immediately after she found out but this was SIX MONTHS LATER ... talk about holding a grudge. :stu :con Shortly after that incident they broke up, he told me it was because she'd found someone else. Even though I continually insisted that it was my fault and was profusely apologizing because I thought it was because of me that she found someone else, he's insisted just as much that I shouldn't blame myself for it because they were drifting apart before my feelings had even become known.

So how's that for complicated?  He and I are still friends, and every so often I still feel like I have feelings for him since we're so much alike (but I haven't told him I still think of him that way sometimes). From what I do know about him, I think he has some degree of SA too since we have a lot of fears in common - like making phone calls, job interviews, making speeches, having more attention than we want to have, wanting to keep to ourselves and only have close friends rather than a lot of friends, stuff like that. He knows I'm on medication too and always teasing me about being "nuts" (but I make the same jokes to him about myself so he knows it's okay to tease me).

Anyway, not sure why I felt like telling this entire story about me and him, but I guess one of my points is that he could still end up being a friend of yours even though he has a girlfriend ... assuming his gf isn't paranoid like my guy's gf was (I found out later she didn't like his family or his friends, esp his female friends including me). I was seriously depressed earlier this year because of the situation and am still beating myself up for letting it get to me so much, but at the same time I feel so fortunate that he still wants me as a friend in spite of what happened and in spite of me constantly beating myself up about the whole thing and feeling like an idiot.

Not sure if this helps you at all or if it's even relevant, but just thought I'd pass along my little story


----------



## channy (Nov 6, 2005)

It helped in a way, thanks, i guess. and no worries about his gf isnt paranoid, we are actually friends, she goes to my church,and her friends,are his and my friends also(basicly the entire youth group at church) wow that made no sense......


----------

